# stupid name Ideas for ruby and sapphire remakes.



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2010)

yep.

so how about TwistRuby and ShoutSapphire? :B


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2010)

ShinyRuby And SparklSapphire

since Ruby is the superior.


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 6, 2010)

Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire.  Just you wait.  Nintendo will do it.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 6, 2010)

With the DS3 coming out, they will need to be made.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire.  Just you wait.  Nintendo will do it.


I facepalmed because it'll probably come true.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 6, 2010)

I see MagmaRuby and AquaSapphire happening.


----------



## random guy (Apr 6, 2010)

If they do remake them it won't be untill after Gen.V and S/R/E are still pretty new to the point where they can connect to Gen.IV.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 6, 2010)

Rad Ruby!!!
Sick Sapphire!!!!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 6, 2010)

Max and Ruby
Shire Sapphire


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 6, 2010)

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO Max and Ruby.

Anyway, I'll go with what Beehdaubs said.


----------



## Kyle (Apr 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I see MagmaRuby and AquaSapphire happening.


Most believable IMO.
Fits with the game the best.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 6, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> If they do remake them it won't be untill after Gen.V and S/R/E are still pretty new to the point where they can connect to Gen.IV.


6 years old.


----------



## random guy (Apr 6, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't know they were talking about it in 2004 my bad.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

There won't be Ruby and Sapphire remakes. If they remade them, then they'd have to re-remake Red and Green. And then they'd have to remake Diamond and Pearl and re-remake Gold and Silver. It'd be an endless cycle of remakes, and nobody wants that. The reason why the Generation I and II games were remade is because they aren't compatible with Generation III and above games, because Generation III brought a complete renovation of the game mechanics. So, to make all the games compatible, they remade the first two generations. Since everything's compatible with each other now, there's no need for more remakes. It's all new from here on out.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> There won't be Ruby and Sapphire remakes. If they remade them, then they'd have to re-remake Red and Green. And then they'd have to remake Diamond and Pearl and re-remake Gold and Silver. It'd be an endless cycle of remakes, and nobody wants that. The reason why the Generation I and II games were remade is because they aren't compatible with Generation III and above games, because Generation III brought a complete renovation of the game mechanics. So, to make all the games compatible, they remade the first two generations. Since everything's compatible with each other now, there's no need for more remakes. It's all new from here on out.


theres absolutely no reason that they would have to remake the remakes.
and i doubt that GBA games will be comparable with the 3DS.

your post is voided by logic.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, but there is. If they remade Ruby and Sapphire but didn't remake FireRed and LeafGreen, then (Fire)Red and (Leaf)Green would be left as the odd ones out. And if that doesn't seem like a valid reason for you, here's another: There's no reason to remake them. The remaking of Red & Green and Gold & Silver had a good reason behind it; because the original games are no longer compatible with current generations. So, to make all of the games compatible, the older ones needed to be remade. Ever since Generation III, all main series Pok


----------



## beehdaubs (Apr 6, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2010)

they'll probably just remake Red and blue again on their own sometime in the future.
you know, once the technology gets old.

but they're not gonna go all ape *censored.2.0* about it.
its nintendo. they'll decide whether or not to make em based on the fans and potential revenue.

now then, enough with this formal off topicness. I demand suggestions for names.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 6, 2010)

silly tyeforce. ruining fun topics with your words.
but I can prove that if there are remakes of ruby and saphire that there will not be remakes of FR/LG in a mere 4 words.

" It would be stupid."


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 6, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> silly tyeforce. ruining fun topics with your words.
> but I can prove that if there are remakes of ruby and saphire that there will not be remakes of FR/LG in a mere 4 words.
> 
> " It would be stupid."


The same four words can apply to Ruby and Sapphire remakes.


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haters gonna hate.


----------



## VantagE (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hate Ruby and Sapphire at all. There's just no need for remakes. Wouldn't you rather have Game Freak putting their effort into brand new Pok


----------



## Darkwind (Apr 7, 2010)

you're just arguing because you want to.
look at the topic title will ya.

It was never meant to be serious. Barely anything I do ever is.
if you want to argue about a topic that YOU brought up, do it elsewhere.

the rest of you who have been like "wut" go about your business.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Vaati227 said:
			
		

> you're just arguing because you want to.
> look at the topic title will ya.
> 
> It was never meant to be serious. Barely anything I do ever is.
> ...


It's not off topic. By the title, you're suggesting that you believe that there will be Ruby and Sapphire remakes, and I'm just expressing my opinion on the matter, and stating the facts. Even if the thread isn't serious, it's still relevant to the topic. And if wouldn't have said anything, then the thread would've just died with all "wat" comments, anyway, so what's the big deal?


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Vaati227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, it is off topic since the topic is about _Name Ideas_. If it was for discussion on the idea, the title would have been something like: _Do you think there should be Ruby/Sapphire remakes?_

Just take the arguing to PM, not the thread. I'd rather see discussion of the topic than some stupid little argument.

Back on topic, then: I'm going to go with beehdaubs idea. It seems more likely to me.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Sarc said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically, the "How far are you in Pok


----------



## VantagE (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey Tye, shut up and think of stupid names, not start stupid arguments...


----------



## David (Apr 7, 2010)

since you all love throwing away your money why dont they just make remakes of heart gold and soul silver?  with BETTER graphics!


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 7, 2010)

TsunamiSapphire and EruptionRuby


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, shut up and think of stupid names, not start stupid arguments...


What's the point in thinking of names for games that won't be made? =p

Anyway, in the very, very, very unlikely chance that they are made for some strange reason, I'd suspect EarthRuby and SeaSapphire.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> I see MagmaRuby and AquaSapphire happening.


You are awesome for those names!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

VantagE said:
			
		

> Hey Tye, shut up and think of stupid names, not start stupid arguments...


That's Tye for ya. It's what he does.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

MasterGiratina97 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As well as those names fit, they're too long. They're a mouthful, too many syllables.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

MasterGiratina97 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's so awesome about that?


----------



## Ciaran (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> VantagE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*insert long counter-rant essay about one of the following:


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually going with Ruby Red and Sapphire Blue instead.


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too, Ruby Red and Sapphire Blue both sound better.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Apr 7, 2010)

What about HotRuby and ColdSapphire?
Or Flame Ruby and Ice Sapphire?


----------



## Robin (Apr 7, 2010)

EmzStar said:
			
		

> What about HotRuby and ColdSapphire?
> Or Flame Ruby and Ice Sapphire?


Possible. I think Cool Sapphire sounds better than Cold Sapphire.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 7, 2010)

@OddCrazyMe: RedRuby and BlueSapphire is better.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Seriously tye what is up with you were just making up names for a game that could possibly come out no need to argue with us about why you think this  game wont come out


----------



## Fillfall (Apr 7, 2010)

fftopic:  A yellow remake would be so cool. Maybe Missing.no could exist there as a part of the game and when you link it to another game it would be a magikarp with flail and when you took it back it was a missing.no. Pokemon Yummy Yellow. 

Pokemon Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire would be cool, but can you give me ten good reason to make them? What is the point? They are compitable with the ds games so why do we need them?


----------



## Fire_Fist (Apr 7, 2010)

SeaSapphire also sounds good imo. But I definitely like the MagmaRuby and AquaSapphire idea that Rawburt suggested.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## random guy (Apr 7, 2010)

You know I find it funny that I have yet to see any reason why they should remake the game.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> You know I find it funny that I have yet to see any reason why they should remake the game.


Exactly what I've been saying. There _is no_ reason.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think nintendo are running out of ideas for pokemon and just reamking the old ones and adding in 7 pokemon to each remake


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Um...what? They remade the Generation I and II games for compatibility reasons, not because they're running out of ideas. And it's not like the remakes are a total rehash, because they added a lot of new stuff to them. I don't know what the hell you're talking about with the "adding in 7 Pok


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jasonnman (Apr 7, 2010)

****** Ruby  and Stupid Saphirre


----------



## Entei Slider (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## random guy (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Well if you think about it soo R and S will be outdated be remade jsut liek G,S,R and B


 First off spell much? Back on point Gen.3 can connect to Gen.4 now. They will make it so Gen.4 can connect to Gen.5 so S/R/E won't be outdated as they can still connect.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It something called a typo not everyone is perfect at typing espicially if they are doubel jointed

No offense random guy but im talking to Tye at the moment not you

Soo tye you do realize thsi topic mas to make up names for Ruby and Saphire reamkes not about you telling people that they cant make up names for a video game soemtimes i think you should just ignore people and not argue with them all the time just leave thesse guys to make up there names for Ruby/Saphire


----------



## random guy (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh sorry then If you do don't want me to reply then I won't even though my point was right.


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 7, 2010)

lolnoobfight ^


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 7, 2010)

There won't be any Ruby or Sapphire remakes.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> lolnoobfight ^


Lol a jerk


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's right though.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry did i do something wrong all im trying to do is stop Tye from telling people what to do


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no point. He wont change, so there isn't any point trying.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, by the way if anyone wondering i have nothing against Tye i just think its stupid how we wont let people make up names for R and S Remakes


----------



## Josh (Apr 7, 2010)

It's weird how every topic to do with Nintendo and Apple has an argument with Tye involved.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Josh. said:
			
		

> It's weird how every topic to do with Nintendo and Apple has an argument with Tye involved.


Not all just 70%


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you've gone through and checked each one... don't go pulling stats and figures out of nowhere.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i picked 10 Nintendo topic checked them and 3 didnt ahve tye arguing soo yeah...


----------



## Conor (Apr 7, 2010)

Back on topic!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> Back on topic!


Oh of course sorry

Raging Ruby
Soarng Saphire


----------



## -Aaron (Apr 7, 2010)

Some thoughts I had while reading this entire thread.

1. Pokemon has a timeline, wat?
2. If Gen I and II were re-made because of compatibility issues, wouldn't FR/LG/R/S/E be not compatible with the 3DS since the 3DS only supports backwards compatibility between DS games?

Anyway, Ruby and Sapphire could have the names of RadiantRuby and SparklingSapphire.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 7, 2010)

Following on from HeartGold SoulSilver:
SpiritSapphire MindRuby...lol


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

We need a remake of Yellow ;~;


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Magma Ruby and Aqua Sapphire...

Or Volcanic Ruby and Aquatic Sapphire.
They just need to play on Kyogre+Groundon.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> We need a remake of Yellow ;~;


Well in platinum your pokemon can follow you


----------



## Elliot (Apr 7, 2010)

]Ruby Sapphire and Sapphire Ruby.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

YouLittleElly said:
			
		

> ]Ruby Sapphire and Sapphire Ruby.


I lold


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What?
Since when?


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> We need a remake of Yellow ;~;


It's passed Yellow now. 
Plus I wouldn't have thought they'd remake the special versions. (Yellow, Crystal etc.)


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent played platinum in a while but there a area where you can pick a "Cute" pokemon to follow you


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They won't.
That's why they added the ability for your pokemon to follow you in HG/SS.
But as of right now, I don't see any more remakes on the way due to Gen 5 being in the works.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Professor Gallows said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the reason I want Yellow remade, that would be stupid, I want it remade because it went a bit differently than Red,Blue, and Green.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He must mean the walk around park. 
but in HG/SS you get pok


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh alright then


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Heartgold

They dont remake the remakes and Yellow was technically a remake. hence they wont remake crystal and they wont remake Emerald.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think it deserves a remake, even though it'd be a remake of a remake xD


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was more focused on the cartoon in Yellow, and I know for a fact they won't go down that road after the horrible mess they've made of it.

All in all, everyone has Gen 5 to look forward to right now. Which is gonna be here really soon.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wont, the closest you'll get is a Fanmade one.


----------



## SilentHopes (Apr 7, 2010)

AquaRuby and MagmaSapphire

Backwardz


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell? How am I "not letting people make up names for Ruby and Sapphire remakes"?! I'm not stopping people from making up names in any way, and I've even contributed to the topic myself; I said I think they'd probably be called EarthRuby and SeaSapphire, if they were ever to be made.

And, Andy, stop acting like Cieran.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 7, 2010)

I only read pages 1 and 2, and here is what I have to say, don't know if it is still on topic:

Maybe Nintendo will just make a big game with Hoenn and Kanto in it, maybe even Johto.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all, Yellow isn't a remake. It uses the same base as Red, Green, and Blue, so, like all third versions (in Yellow's case, _fourth_ version), it's an _upgrade_, not a remake. And not only would a Yellow remake be unnecessary like Ruby and Sapphire remakes, but even if it was remade just for the hell of it, there's nothing that it could bring back to the series that hasn't already been incorporated in FireRed/LeafGreen and HeartGold/SoulSilver.


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Some thoughts I had while reading this entire thread.
> 
> 1. Pokemon has a timeline, wat?
> 2. If Gen I and II were re-made because of compatibility issues, wouldn't FR/LG/R/S/E be not compatible with the 3DS since the 3DS only supports backwards compatibility between DS games?
> ...


1. Yes, Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> I only read pages 1 and 2, and here is what I have to say, don't know if it is still on topic:
> 
> Maybe Nintendo will just make a big game with Hoenn and Kanto in it, maybe even Johto.


Or better yet, _all_ regions! Kanto, Johto, Hoenn, Orre, and Sinnoh! XD As awesome as that would be, I think it would be a bit too much, lol.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orre?
Where is this? And if its the one in Pok


----------



## bittermeat (Apr 7, 2010)

I can imagine Hoenn being included in the new generation region. 
Why would they settle for just one region in the new game coming out (after having two regions in HeartGold/SoulSilver)? That would be going a step backwards.


----------



## random guy (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't know about all regions I mean think about the gym leaders in the 2nd region you go to they would have to be in the 50's, the 3rd in the 60's, the 4th in the 70's, and the 5th in the 80's that would seem like a bit much.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I don't know about all regions I mean think about the gym leaders in the 2nd region you go to they would have to be in the 50's, the 3rd in the 60's, the 4th in the 70's, and the 5th in the 80's that would seem like a bit much.


More play value.


----------



## Zangy (Apr 7, 2010)

RegurgitatinglyHorribleRuby and SmellyStupidSapphire


----------



## Wish (Apr 7, 2010)

Kobry614 said:
			
		

> RegurgitatinglyHorribleRuby and SmellyStupidSapphire


>:l 


Really? :C


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 7, 2010)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I can imagine Hoenn being included in the new generation region.
> Why would they settle for just one region in the new game coming out (after having two regions in HeartGold/SoulSilver)? That would be going a step backwards.


Ruby/Sapphire/Emerald and Diamond/Pearl/Platinum were steps backwards in terms of area, but they were still made, weren't they?


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> I don't know about all regions I mean think about the gym leaders in the 2nd region you go to they would have to be in the 50's, the 3rd in the 60's, the 4th in the 70's, and the 5th in the 80's that would seem like a bit much.


Thats a lie, they're in their 50's and 60's only -_-


----------



## random guy (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Thats a lie, they're in their 50's and 60's only -_-


I ment if they make a game with all the regions those are the levels they would have as you on on 2nd region you go to 50's, 3rd region you would go to 60's, 4th region you would go to 70's, and the 5th region you would go to 80's.


----------



## Mr. L (Apr 7, 2010)

random guy said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would never do that.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 7, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> random guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is kinda likely. but not very.
Most likely is the creation of another 100 levels. but this again is unlikely.


----------



## Hiro (Apr 9, 2010)

Maybe Pok


----------



## Nic (Apr 9, 2010)

Rogar said:
			
		

> Maybe Pok


----------



## Hiro (Apr 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Maybe Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Nic said:
			
		

> Rogar said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Maybe Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

No one likes TsunamiSapphire or EruptionRuby?


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 9, 2010)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> No one likes TsunamiSapphire or EruptionRuby?


_Waaaaay_ too long. Not only is it long in English, but do you realize how long that would be in Japanese?! イラプションルビー and ツナミサファイア... And that's without the "ポケットモンスター" in the title.


----------



## Rockman! (Apr 9, 2010)

SeaSapphire and RubbleRuby?


----------



## John102 (Apr 9, 2010)

Radiant Ruby Solid Sapphire

owai- stupid names.

******** ruby snotty saphire


----------



## The Sign Painter (Apr 9, 2010)

VulcanRuby and PoseidonSapphire


----------



## Lokker Gattez (Apr 9, 2010)

CrimsonRuby and NavySapphire.


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 10, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> No one likes TsunamiSapphire or EruptionRuby?


I do. Pretty creative.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2010)

Radical Ruby and Sexy Sapphire.


----------



## Callie (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockin' Ruby and Super Sapphire.


----------



## Shiny Star (Apr 11, 2010)

Suby and Rapphire!


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 11, 2010)

Red ruby 0,o and Sparkly Sapphire  lol


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 11, 2010)

Mike Hunt said:
			
		

> Radical Ruby and Sexy Sapphire.


Epic


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

HungryRuby TiredDiamond? Ha..


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Apr 11, 2010)

Haha, Lis. XD


----------



## Pizza Survivor (Apr 11, 2010)

racist ruby
sexist sapphire

:O


----------



## Smugleaf (Apr 20, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire.  Just you wait.  Nintendo will do it.


Blue Ruby and Red Sapphire


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sassy Sapphire and Relaxed Ruby


----------



## So i hurd you like LAZERS (Apr 22, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Red Ruby and Blue Sapphire.  Just you wait.  Nintendo will do it.


This


----------



## cornymikey (Apr 22, 2010)

RockMyBedRuby
SecksMePleaseSaphire


----------

